# What charisma-based feats are out there?



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

I know there are a bunch of them in the cleric/paladin splatbook, which require channelling ability, but what about feats for other classes?  I am especially interested in ones that require a minimum CHA bonus, not just ones that give a bonus to charisma-based skills, such as Trustworthy and Alluring, in Song and Silence.

(I have a druid with CHA 13 and I really want to do something with that charisma!)


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 11, 2002)

candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> *I know there are a bunch of them in the cleric/paladin splatbook, which require channelling ability, but what about feats for other classes?  I am especially interested in ones that require a minimum CHA bonus, not just ones that give a bonus to charisma-based skills, such as Trustworthy and Alluring, in Song and Silence.
> 
> (I have a druid with CHA 13 and I really want to do something with that charisma!) *




It won't help you in this case, but the Book of Eldritch Might, by Monte Cook, contains a very cool feat that lets you communicate through mirrors once a day:  you can look through a specific mirror, or you can look at a location if any mirrors are handy, or you can look at a person if they're near any mirrors.

Unfortunately, it requires a charisma of 19+.

Daniel


----------



## AuraSeer (Dec 11, 2002)

The only thing that immediately comes to mind is Leadership.

Come to think of it, that'd be a decent feat for a druid. You could have a special cohort-- effectively an additional animal companion, yet it needn't be an animal. Your followers could be foresters (warriors) and maybe a couple of low-level druids or rangers, who could keep watch over your home grove while you're out adventuring.


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

I did some further looking around:

Allure--makes you more attractive to opposite sex.  Requires CHA 15+.   Source?  

Ki Shout—a fear effect, requires CHA 13+ and BAB +1, from Oriental Adventures

Wildspeak--something for gnomes

...........

Leadership is a great feat, and I probably will take it when I get to 6th level.  You don't really HAVE to have a high CHA to take that feat, although it would boost the power of your cohort up a bit.

............

If this spills over into a house-rules kind of discussion, I would not object.  There's still some rules discussion going on here.


----------



## Pielorinho (Dec 11, 2002)

candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> *...........
> 
> Leadership is a great feat, and I probably will take it when I get to 6th level.  You don't really HAVE to have a high CHA to take that feat, although it would boost the power of your cohort up a bit.
> 
> ...




Keep in mind that you suffer a serious hit to your leadership score if you have an animal companion:



> Cohort-Only Leadership Modifiers
> 
> The Leader---------------------------------------Leadership Modifier
> Has a familiar/paladin's warhorse/....................-2
> animal companion




This would mean that at sixth level, barring some other factor, you'd get a third-level cohort rather than a fifth-level cohort.

Just something to bear in mind.  Leadership is a far better feat for classes without built-in companions.

Daniel


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keep in mind that you suffer a serious hit to your leadership score if you have an animal companion. . . .
> 
> ...




True.  But for me, having a cohort is mostly just for fun anyway, even if he is not very powerful.    Of course, the weaker they are, the more difficult it is to keep them alive!


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anyone know exactly what Ki Shout does?  I do not own Oriental Adventures.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 11, 2002)

I know the quint. Rogue has two feats with a MAXIMUM charisma requirement. "Low Key" and "Contemptible Target" both require a charisma of 12 or less. Low key gives you a bonus to hide and diguise, making you look unrecognizeable. Contemptible Target uses low key as a pre-req, and makes enemies underestimate you, attacking you last unless you attack first.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know exactly what Ki Shout does?  I do not own Oriental Adventures. *




Ki shout (General) (OA): You can bellow forth a shout that strikes terror into your enemies.
	Prerequisites: Cha 13+, BAB 1+
Benefit: You may make a ki shout once a day.  It is done as a standard action.  All opponents that can hear you within 30 feet are shaken for 1d6 rounds.  The ki shout only effects opponents with less then or equal to hit dice as yourself.  They get a Will Save DC 10 + ½ level + Cha modifier.  Shaken people suffer –2 to saves, attacks, and all skill checks.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Dec 11, 2002)

KoK has Gorgeous, which gives a plus 1 to charisma when in social situations where good looks would help. I am not sure, since I don't have my books on me right now, but I think it has some minimum charisma prerequisite.


----------



## hong (Dec 11, 2002)

I made up a whole bunch of Cha-based feats a few months back.

Hong's Charisma feats


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 11, 2002)

Star Wars d20 has "Intimidating Presence" which requires a high Charisma (and level?) and which allows you to attempt to make an enemy "shaken".


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 11, 2002)

You could have

Fearless 
Pre: CHA 13+
Benefits: Gives +4 to all saving throws against fear or fear-related effects
Special: Does not stack with the bonus gained from being within 10ft radius of a paladin.


----------



## Darklone (Dec 11, 2002)

Fenes 2 said:
			
		

> *KoK has Gorgeous, which gives a plus 1 to charisma when in social situations where good looks would help. I am not sure, since I don't have my books on me right now, but I think it has some minimum charisma prerequisite. *




Better yet. The KoK Players guide has a feat chain with the following feats:

Eyes of Fury - free action to make one opponent shaken 
Fearsome Appearance - enemies must make will saves to AoO you
Commanding Presence - similar to Eyes of Fury but more enemies.

They rock for paladins and similar guys with high charisma. I know some paladins who really think about taking these feats instead of PA/Divine Might. If you take a look at them, be sure to get the errata too. (Range of the effects and so is explained there)


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Dec 11, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I know the quint. Rogue has two feats with a MAXIMUM charisma requirement. "Low Key" and "Contemptible Target" both require a charisma of 12 or less. Low key gives you a bonus to hide and diguise, making you look unrecognizeable. Contemptible Target uses low key as a pre-req, and makes enemies underestimate you, attacking you last unless you attack first. *




What crap. What about the rule of giving no advantages for low scores? Well, what to expect from a quint? It further encourages putting a low score into cha.


----------



## CCamfield (Dec 11, 2002)

There's one in - I think - Green Ronin's Assassin's book called "Weapon Panache" which is like weapon finesse, only for Charisma.

AEG's Mercenaries has 

Battle Cry - gives +1 morale bonus to allies within 50' for 1d6 rounds, times/level based on Cha bonus (req Cha 13, BAB 4)
Natural Leader - give inspiration bonus to others' skill attempts, bonus and times/day based on Cha bonus (req Cha 13)
Natural Born Leader - give inspiration bonus to attack rolls in combat, similarly structured to NBL (req NL)
Rabble-Rouser - grants you a bunch of temporary followers (req: Leadership, Cha 13)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 11, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I know the quint. Rogue has two feats with a MAXIMUM charisma requirement. "Low Key" and "Contemptible Target" both require a charisma of 12 or less. Low key gives you a bonus to hide and diguise, making you look unrecognizeable. Contemptible Target uses low key as a pre-req, and makes enemies underestimate you, attacking you last unless you attack first. *




I thought it required a Str of 12 or less? That's why I didn't get bulls str cast on Pringle! Was he cheated out of an extra 12 points damage on the dragon  (laughs)


----------



## FlimFlam (Dec 11, 2002)

candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> *
> Wildspeak--something for gnomes
> *




Ohhh, what is Wildspeak?  I play a Gnome...  a Paladin Gnome at that, so Charisma is a high score for me.


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What crap. What about the rule of giving no advantages for low scores? Well, what to expect from a quint? It further encourages putting a low score into cha. *




I have to agree.  Feats like "Low Key" and "Contemptible Target" represent a misunderstanding of what Charisma is all about.

Having a low charisma score does not allow you to escape notice when you want to.  Rather, it would prevent you from being noticed when that is NOT what you want, and cause you to draw attention when you would prefer to blend into the crowd.

The idea behind Charisma, as I understand it, is that it allows you to have a desired effect upon the external world by the force of your personality.


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

FlimFlam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ohhh, what is Wildspeak?  I play a Gnome...  a Paladin Gnome at that, so Charisma is a high score for me. *




I found the reference to Wildspeak on this site:
http://www.stormkeep.net/feat_master_list.htm

This is the direct quote:

Wildspeak [General]
You are more talented than most gnomes at speaking with animals.

Prerequisite:  Gnome, Cha 15+

Benefit: You can speak with animals as a 1st level druid a number of times per day equal to your charisma bonus (minimum of once per day).  This spell-like ability works just as the spell, and allows speech with all animals.  This replaces the gnome's standard speak with animals ability.

Source: Dragon #291


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> *There's one in - I think - Green Ronin's Assassin's book called "Weapon Panache" which is like weapon finesse, only for Charisma.
> 
> AEG's Mercenaries has
> 
> ...




Thanks for listing these.  Does Weapon Panache only apply to light weapons and rapier, like Weapon Finesse?

.........

There are a few other feats that build on the Leadership feat, from the Net Book of Feats:  


INSPIRING LEADER [General, Melee]
COPYRIGHT 2000, Michael J. Kletch
You work to inspire your followers and cohorts and raise their morale.
Prerequisite: Cha 13+, Leadership
Benefit: Your cohorts gain a +1 morale bonus to attack and damage and a +2 morale bonus to saving throws versus all fear effects and mind-affecting spells and abilities while you are personally directing their efforts.  This bonus will last for up to one minute without additional orders being given. All cohorts and followers within thirty feet gain a +1 morale bonus to attack and on saving throws versus all fear effects.  These bonuses remain in effect for up to one minute if you are dropped in combat.
  Balance: 3.58 (Purp 4.30, Pow 3.00, Port 3.30, Comp 3.30, Rule 4.00)


AMBITIOUS LEADER [General, Melee]
COPYRIGHT 2000, Michael J. Kletch
You have focused on leader a small band or a large body of troops.
Prerequisite: Cha 13+, Leadership
Benefit: When a character selects this feat, he or she selects either the cohort option or the follower option.  Any followers or cohorts gained through this feat are cumulative with those gained for Leadership, this feat, or other feats that grant followers or cohorts.
If the player selects the cohort option, the character gains two cohorts.  One has a maximum level as determined by the character's Leadership score.  The second cohort has a maximum level two experience levels lower.
If the player selects the follower option, he or she gains 1.5 times the number of followers specified by his or her Leadership score.
Special: A character may gain this feat multiple times, and the effects are cumulative.
  Balance: 3.62 (Purp 3.30, Pow 4.30, Port 3.60, Comp 3.30, Rule 3.60)

BATTLE LEADER [General, Melee]
COPYRIGHT 2000, Michael J. Kletch
Your banner or standard inspires your followers and cohorts in battle
Prerequisite: Cha 13+, Leadership
Benefit: For this feat to have an effect, you must have a banner or standard that is recognizable to your followers and cohorts, and you must use this standard to urge, inspire or rally your troops.
All cohorts and followers that can directly see you or your banner gain a +1 morale bonus to attack and on saving throws versus all fear effects.
If either you or your banner falls, all followers and cohorts instead get a -2 penalty to attack and on saving throws versus all fear effects until you are restored, the standard is raised again or one minute elapses.
  Balance: 4.32 (Purp 5.00, Pow 4.30, Port 4.30, Comp 4.00, Rule 4.00)





I think they are also in "Gryphon's Book of 3rd Edition Feats" (an excellent resource)--sorry I don't have the url.


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I made up a whole bunch of Cha-based feats a few months back.
> 
> Hong's Charisma feats *




These are great!  "Fortune's Favour" is an especially handy one for low-level characters (like mine).


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Dec 11, 2002)

candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have to agree.  Feats like "Low Key" and "Contemptible Target" represent a misunderstanding of what Charisma is all about.
> 
> ...




Agreed.  Low charisma implies a low ability to control how others perceive you.

I think that Peter Falk's Columbo would be a perfect example of a character who uses great interpersonal skill (Charisma) to appear low key and comtemptible and annoying.  We are in 3e -- assuming that Charisma is associated with only good looks and leadership ability should be safely in our past.


----------



## FlimFlam (Dec 11, 2002)

I think WotC should add Comeliness as the 7th attribute when they come out with Revised 3E.  Lets start a petition, whose with me?


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

*Work with me on this.*

Here's an idea I am working up, as a new feat.  It involves granting a very limited ability to cast arcane spells, based on your charisma bonus.

There are a couple feats in Gryphons Book of 3rd Edition Feats which grant a similar ability for divine spells.  They are called "Faith" (for cleric spells) and "Fey-touched" (for druid spells).  They both enable you to cast 0-level spells.  The only difference is that one allows you to cast it more times per day, while the other lets you have a choice between a few spells rather than just one spell.  Both are wisdom based.

There are also two feats for arcane spellcasting that are INT based:  "Spellcasting, Lesser", and "Cantrip."  (Oddly, Cantrip has more strenuous requirements and less utility than the other feat.)  Again, these only allow you to use cantrips in a very limited way.

Is there a way to gain some kind of comparable ability based on CHA?  Perhaps a feat that would give you an ability comparable to the Use Magic Device skill, only more limited.  Or maybe it would be a spell-like ability use hypnosis, as the spell, once per day.  Any ideas?  Is there anything like this out there already?


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

I have started a new thread, in House Rules, called "Feat: Knack for Magic."  I posted a draft of a feat that mimicks the Use Magic Device skill.  Please check it out and give me your comments.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33367


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 11, 2002)

Could someone who has Kingdoms of Kalamar tell me what "Eyes of Fury" does, specifically?  And it's prerequisites . . .


----------



## Darklone (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok, not exactly... 

Eyes of Fury: Prerequs CHA 13+

Once per round as a free action you can attempt to make an opponent within melee reach +5ft shaken. (Will save DC 10+ you CHA mod). Duration: 1 round.

Errata/clarification included.

Anyone with the book at hand please check this.

Btw: This is great if you combine it with Gorgeous


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 12, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Ok, not exactly...
> 
> Eyes of Fury: Prerequs CHA 13+
> 
> ...




Sounds like it would be great at low levels, but less useful when your foes' will saves begin to get higher.


----------



## Darklone (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candidus_cogitens _*Sounds like it would be great at low levels, but less useful when your foes' will saves begin to get higher. *




Depends on how much you plan to raise your Cha 

And since it's free... you don't lose much if you try it. If you use the upgrades: Commanding presence allows you to frighten your enemies... so many small enemies will not pose any more problems to you (how many level6 fighters will still be able to fight you after two rounds?).

But admittedly, the feats rock for paladins and sorcerers (or other variant classes with CHA as main attribute).


----------



## candidus_cogitens (Dec 12, 2002)

I wonder if anyone has experimented with Plant Defiance and Plant Control.  Unfortunately, you have to be able to cast a third level spell (speak with plants) to get Plant Control (which gives you the ability to boss plant creatures around).

There is also Animal Defiance and Animal Control, but these seem less useful to me because any animals that you "rebuke" count against your limit of animal companions!     Besides, why not just cast animal friendship on them, if you want them to serve you?

On the down side, all of these feats useless if your DM does not place you in encounters with plants and/or animals very often.  But I guess if the DM is a good one, he or she would do that.


----------

